# Zeus!



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Whos is this little boy and why am I smiling??? 
http://www.havaneserescue.com/our-rescue-dogs/available-for-adoption/800-zeus-in-az


----------



## Jaydycy (May 2, 2011)

What a cutie...congrats :whoo:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats! He is adorable!!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

omg! he is just the sweetest looking baby!! Congrats


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks!! I am over the moon and Riley finally has a little brother. I just got the official ok today. I pick him up tomorrow to bring him to his forever home!

Just wanted to share the joy with all of you!

:whoo: Jean and Riley


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

What a great little face-he looks happy. Congratulations!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Jean, he's gorgeous! I'm so excited for you that you finally got that second. Lucky, lucky Zeus. What's his story? What a cutie pie. I can see why you're over the moon.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS!! he is adorable! has similar coloring to my Tillie! Irish Red Peid! wooooo-oooooooooooo!!! Can't wait to hear (and see pics) of his homecoming!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Geri!
I always knew that when the time was right-I would find my second Hav. As you might remember, I almost got Ri's sister but decided to wait. Here in Prescott, Az (my new home!)-Hav's are rare. I take Riley to the Courthouse Square and I am always stopped and asked "what kind of dog is he??". One lady stopped me and knew his breed-and said she wanted a Hav very much. She just didn't know where to go. I gave her as much wisdom as I had-most of which I got from all of you- on picking a good breeder and avoiding puppy mills-etc. On a whim, last weekend, I visited the HRI site with this sweet lady in mind. I saw Zeus and immediately contacted her! Well guess what? She had (admitedly) done everything wrong and had purchased a pup online that had turned up very very sick. She was overwhelmed and heartsick-but was doing her best to help the sweet girl get well. 

Meanwhile....hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :brick: This little boy is PERFECT for ME!!!!

So I applied and was so incredibly impressed with the folks in HRI! Long story shortened-it was meant to be and I am picking Zeus up tomorrow to bring him to his forever home. He and Riley hit it off like gangbusters-they are already BFFs! 

I will post new pics tomorrow.

Hugs all-I am SO happy!!! Jean


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

More pictures, more pictures of him, Riley and you. Congrats he is beautiful. You look so happy. I am so excited for you!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh is he ever adorable. What a face!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

what an awesome story! SO happy for all of you and can't wait for more pictures!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

There is no question it was meant to be. I think I'm as excited as you are. I can't wait to see and hear more.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations, Jean! He's adorable!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Jean, I know you will love this adorable little guy so much. He and Riley will now be your entertainment! I'm so glad they get a long so well! Can't wait to see pictures of them playing together!

I agree with you - HRI is wonderful and full of caring people!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats! He is so cute. Cannot wait to see pictures of Riley and Zeus together!!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

I am off to get Zeus! :whoo:
His foster family lives about 2 1/2 hours drive away. He and I will have a nice ride home together with time to chat! I am leaving Riley here to be the official greeter. Whew.... kinda nervous! Thanks for all your well wishes...I will post pics as soon as I am able. 

(((Hugs))) Jean


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what a great story. Congrats!!!! cant wait for the pictures.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations! What a cutie! Can't wait for the pictures to come...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

He is absolutely handsome!!! Has my favorite name too..Zeus..I had a Min Pin for 16 years with that name who is still precious to me...Hugs..


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I can't wait. Soon! Soon. Tick, tock.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

What a cutie.!!!! Now you are going to have 2 darling faces looking at you when you wake. I am so happy he found you and can't wait to see more pics and hear the stories.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Can't wait to see Riley and Zeus together.Hope everything is going okay,and Zeus gets the welcome he deserves!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

*Getting to Knooooow You-*

Zeus is home and he and Riley are running around here like long lost brothers!  Here's a few picks of their first meeting. Zeus is even warming up to me!! Yay!!!! He's a sweetie. Will post more when I can...kinda crazy round here.

Hugs to all!!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh! LOVE IT! they are both just beaming and smiling!!
LOVE the first pic with the classix butt sniff... 'just checking you out bro, okay, you're GOOD, let's PLAY!!' LOL 
COngratulations! they look like they love each other already!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What adorable pictures! How old is Zeus - looks likes he and Riley will be best buds....


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love it! I feel this sudden urge to come to Arizona and give him a hug. What a beauty he is.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, they are so cute together and have matching smiles!
Congratulations and let the fun begin!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Wow, if that isn't the picture of two happy Havs!! Congratulations!! And he is potty trained?? Yay for you! They are both darling! They look very good together.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Zeus is 18 months old and came to HRI after first being taken from a puppymill at 6 months and then an abusive owner. Neighbors reported this man had Zeus chained outside and observed him hitting and kicking him. Can you imagine? 

Well they did a thorough check of me-as they should and I am so grateful to have this adorable, loving boy living with me! He's housebroken and took to the doggy door like he'd been using one all his life. How lucky am I???

Sending hugs to all, Zeus and Riley's Mom-Jean


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

I wish I had the courage to take on a #3 Hav. I found a sweetie on HRI in GA - http://www.havaneserescue.com/our-rescue-dogs/available-for-adoption/791-sophie-in-ga
She is the color I was originally looking for 
Congrats on Zeus! He is gorgeous!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

They are so cute together. Love them smiling!!! Brought tears to my eyes that someone could abuse him. He is so lucky now.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I too love the pictures. They look like they're kissing and the smiles!!!!!! Your knew boy is right where he belongs....it looks like he know it.


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

What a great story! They look so adorable together. Great job capturing their first meeting.

Zeus looks so much like Nala I can't believe it. I am going to try and find a good photo.

I must admit I am partial to his beautiful coloring! 

Congrats!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Funny how life is...
I first chose Riley's sister because she had the same coloring as Zeus. I soon learned that the brother with the sweet personality was the pup for me. Now "Mr Personality" is helping me with a sweet pup that has had such a difficult beginning. 

It is just amazing to watch them.

You just never know.
Follow your heart.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

You know I think Zeus has a look of Sally's dear departed Oliver about him.Your pictures are lovely,and it is so great he has ended up in a happy Hav house hold,where he will be loved and protected from harm.Also love Riley's puppy cut.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am so happy for you and Zeus! And........Riley! :whoo:

Zeus has beautiful eyes! And, yes.....he resembles Oliver very much in my opinion.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Considering Zeus had such a horrible start in life, it's amazing how gentle and loving he is. I'm so happy for all of you.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Thank you all so much. He is a wonderful boy. I feel very blessed that we have him in our life. He and Riley wore themselves out playing today. I am heading to bed...that is if I can find a spot to curl up in.... Hah!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Too cute. Do they sleep in their beds on your bed?


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Everytime I look at this thread I always look at the first picture, it is a wonderful picture the eyes on both of you say it all.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Oh, they're so sweet! Congrats! (feeling my MHS flaring up . . .)


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Congratulations on Zeus as the newest member, looks like things are going great for you, Riley, and Zeus!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Awww, my perfect world, every little dog would have a spot like this. Thank you for being the wonderful home for Zeus...you will never regret. BTW you have given him my little MIN PIN's name..I was blessed with him for 16 years..and still miss him..so I know you are in for a great time...Hugs back


----------



## IWANTAHAVANESE (Nov 14, 2010)

I WISH I COULD GET A HAVANESE RESCUE! YOUR SOOO LUCKY


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

*Zeus update*

Oh don't you know I am so grateful to have this little guy in my life. And yes, I am very lucky to have found him. He just keeps getting sweeter and more trusting every day. Here he is with his: "you can throw the toy for me if you have time...." look.

Just doesn't get any cuter than this!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

oh my goodness, isn't he just a doll!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh my gosh, he is ADORABLE! so itty bitty!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Zeus is sweet with his little toy, I'd throw it for him if I was there!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

JeanMarie said:


> Oh don't you know I am so grateful to have this little guy in my life. And yes, I am very lucky to have found him. He just keeps getting sweeter and more trusting every day. Here he is with his: "you can throw the toy for me if you have time...." look.
> *
> Just doesn't get any cuter than this!*


No, it doesn't!! How darling he is!


----------

